# does anyone knows where to buy ada soil??



## camboy012406

eXcept ada soil in aquainspiration. does anyone knows where to buy it??


----------



## Darkblade48

I don't think there is any other Canadian importer of ADA Aquasoil.


----------



## CrystalMethShrimp

Doubt it and the 2 different suppliers I got ada 1 from were fake and didn't lower ph. Aqua Inspirations is getting netlea next week. Lots of great reviews on the product and I hear they are the official distributor.


----------



## GT3

I got 5lbs of it if you want I used it for 2 weeks, enough for a 10G. 

Bring ph down and great for rooted plants

$25


----------



## GT3

CrystalMethShrimp said:


> Doubt it and the 2 different suppliers I got ada 1 from were fake and didn't lower ph. Aqua Inspirations is getting netlea next week. Lots of great reviews on the product and I hear they are the official distributor.


AI is the only distributor in ON, look on ADA website you will see it is the official retailer.


----------



## camboy012406

aquainspiration sells fake!


----------



## GT3

How you know?? I bought mine from AI loool


----------



## BlueEL

I couldn't find it on the ADA website. Can you please post link?



GT3 said:


> AI is the only distributor in ON, look on ADA website you will see it is the official retailer.


----------



## Chris S

camboy012406 said:


> aquainspiration sells fake!


If you are going to post something like this, please provide some information to back it up.


----------



## CrystalMethShrimp

BlueEL said:


> I couldn't find it on the ADA website. Can you please post link?


His information is incorrect. AI is only the licensed buy for Netlea.


----------



## GT3

CrystalMethShrimp said:


> His information is incorrect. AI is only the licensed buy for Netlea.


If AI gets fake product from licensed distributor then is not really AI's fault. As far as I know the distributor is licensed to sell ADA products.


----------



## GT3

You know what, who else here still have the bag to prove it?

Here is the link camboy012406 PMed me:
http://adana.hk/hk/index.asp?p=4

If so we can all walk into his store and mess with him.

Otherwise, there is not much we can do although my ADA doesn't lower pH as well, I heard from my friends in HK there was a bad batch in Oct/Nov last year so it would make sense the same batch went into AI distributor. This is what I thought at the beginning and still I believe is true.

I only bought one bag, I still want my refund back if it is confirmed fake.


----------



## camboy012406

mybe for those who ordered ada soil from AI we can ask discount nextime instead of refunding becoz thats a bigloss to them also.


----------



## GT3

camboy012406 said:


> mybe for those who ordered ada soil from AI we can ask discount nextime instead of refunding becoz thats a bigloss to them also.


If they sell counterfeit products I would call the cops if they don't replace me with a real one or refund to make me satisfy.


----------



## RoryM

I also found my ADA amazonia II did not lower my ph at all either and I purchased 14 bags from the san Francisco distributor. Price of the stuff hurt the pocket book enough as it was let alone finding out it didn't buffer my water. Feeling of being cheated %$*@#! sucks.


----------



## camboy012406

RoryM said:


> I also found my ADA amazonia II did not lower my ph at all either and I purchased 14 bags from the san Francisco distributor. Price of the stuff hurt the pocket book enough as it was let alone finding out it didn't buffer my water. Feeling of being cheated %$*@#! sucks.


thats a big lost bro. so what did you do??


----------



## GT3

camboy012406 said:


> thats a big lost bro. so what did you do??


hey camboy why do you have to keep sending me PMs... just discuss it here. If you have can't prove AI sells fake ADA soil then don't say they are. I am not going to post something in the general meeting section to gather other people with you to go to his store. Guy above you bought from SF also got the same result, so the SF distributor also sells fake ADA?

New ADA soil shipment is coming to AI in the next 2-4 weeks including other ADA go!aqua products, go prove it for yourself.


----------



## RoryM

I was not the only person in this group buy and have yet to hear of others from it complain about the soil not buffering the water. I went as far as putting the packaging under a magnifier to see any differences like the ADA site shows you to for fakes but found none. So I have real ADA products just must have been one of the unlucky ones to get the bad batch.


----------



## camboy012406

RoryM said:


> I was not the only person in this group buy and have yet to hear of others from it complain about the soil not buffering the water. I went as far as putting the packaging under a magnifier to see any differences like the ADA site shows you to for fakes but found none. So I have real ADA products just must have been one of the unlucky ones to get the bad batch.


you would not know if it is the real one if you have not test it. coz mine looks like the orig one.


----------



## RoryM

I tested the soil right from the get go as I was tracking the ammonia spike which happened like I heard would. Turned my water yellow, ammonia spike but didnt drop the ph of my r/o water at all. Water is still at 7.0-7.2


----------



## cityhunter

I also bought some ADA Amazonia II from AI a few months ago. I still have the bag, and cannot find any of the "fake" printing on it. Are there any other problems with the fake ADA soil other than the ph not lowering? I.e. Plants might not survive long in this stuff?


----------



## Chris S

The discussion here is fine, for the most part, by I would like to reiterate what some members have said already:

If you are going to claim that a company is selling you fake products, then the burden of truth is on you to prove that.

From the discussion on the thread here, it would seem there are other possibilities aside from the product being "fake", so let's keep the discussion flowing in a constructive manner and one that avoids possible slander and unwarranted bad-mouthing of a local business.

This is a warning prior to me editing and/or closing this thread.


----------



## RoryM

My plants are growing awesome in it, much better then my peat flourite mixture.


----------



## jimmyjam

I have also received 7 bags from them. My ada1 works flawlessly with my A-sss CRS. 1 Death in 5 months... thats amazing!

My Ada 2 is also working great in my clinic tank (look below)
I have no issues with either except for the PH lower effect. As told by AI, and a colleague, there has also been a change in mining for aquasoil, so their ADA2 might have some inconsistencies. I have also ready and sent around that article a few months aog to check ADA bags to see if their fake, but i have not gotten any confirmed fake bags yet, including mine. I think AI got screwed with some bad orders, but not their fault.


----------



## Zebrapl3co

WTF! I paid almost $50 for that ... I still haven't opened mine yet ... let me check ...

Phew, no, it's the real deal. None of the fake markings on my bag. I also bought it from AI. I don't think AI sells fake ADA stuff Camboy.

Thanks for the link GT3.

*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------



## camboy012406

Zebrapl3co said:


> WTF! I paid almost $50 for that ... I still haven't opened mine yet ... let me check ...
> 
> Phew, no, it's the real deal. None of the fake markings on my bag. I also bought it from AI. I don't think AI sells fake ADA stuff Camboy.
> 
> Thanks for the link GT3.


you try it first. if it lowers ph after 1 day. you are lucky if you have the real one.


----------



## Beijing08

*The following came directly from the ADA Japan website. Pay attention to #3 This should probably end the nonstop confusion about fake/counterfeit/useless aquasoil 
*

Yellowing of Aquarium Water with AQUA SOIL AMAZONIA II

Thank you for your support of ADA Nature Aquarium Goods.
We found out there is a possibility the Aqua Soil Amazonia II, shipped out of our warehouse during the period of April, 2010 to June, 2010, may cause a yellowing of water right after the initial setup. The yellowing of water is caused by humic acid, a natural component of original soil, and it does not affect the growth of aquatic plants or the health of fish. In case of using the Aqua Soil Amazonia II in the planted aquarium tank, the release of humic acid stops after the plant grows and covers the entire substrate, and the problem of water coloring gets resolved. From this reason, it is not necessary to replace the substrate in case of using Amazonia II for the planted aquarium tank.

For customers, having an unused Amazonia II, or those who newly purchased Amazonia II, who cares about water coloring, please kindly check the condition of Aqua Soil Amazonia II, before setting on the aquarium tank.

Procedure of Confirmation 
(Please prepare pH reagent or pH meter for measurement.)
(1) Place Amazonia II in a plastic or paper disposable cup, about 1/4 of the capacity.

(2) Pour the tap water up to the half of capacity, and leave it about 12 hours
(In case of using pH meter for measuring, it is possible to check the pH value immediately by crumbling the granules of Amazonia II with a spoon, and making it mud water.

(3) By measuring pH, and confirm the pH level of test water with Amazonia II dropped from the pH level of tap water, it is no problem to use in the aquarium. In case the pH level does not drop or you experience the yellowing of water, please consult with retailers or our ADA product distributor for replacement.


----------



## CrystalMethShrimp

I just tested my new bag of ADA with the cup method and same problem. Does not lower ph. Just like the bag i bought last year from the US.

This tells me one of 2 things. 

a) wholesellers from china rip of distributors here in Norther America. As with many cases when importing from china. Unless you have a connection over there to ensure quality before exporting, this unfortunately is quite common. 

b) ADA is knowingly sending out bad batches and creating a "fake" scheme as Jimmy said, None has turned up. Japanese are meticulous with details and quality control, so you can rarely say they released it by accident. 

The bottom line. Many of us has lost $50 or more on ADA soil. Oh well, live and learn. My end goal is to bring my ph down as quickly and as cost effectively as possible. Which is why I hope Netlea is the real McCoy.


----------



## matti2uude

It's strange because I got a bag of Ada last year and my Ph is 6.4. I use an undergravel filter hooked up to a cannister which should make it wear out faster. I guess I got lucky.


----------



## coldmantis

CrystalMethShrimp said:


> I just tested my new bag of ADA with the cup method and same problem. Does not lower ph. Just like the bag i bought last year from the US.
> 
> This tells me one of 2 things.
> 
> a) wholesellers from china rip of distributors here in Norther America. As with many cases when importing from china. Unless you have a connection over there to ensure quality before exporting, this unfortunately is quite common.
> 
> b) ADA is knowingly sending out bad batches and creating a "fake" scheme as Jimmy said, None has turned up. Japanese are meticulous with details and quality control, so you can rarely say they released it by accident.
> 
> The bottom line. Many of us has lost $50 or more on ADA soil. Oh well, live and learn. My end goal is to bring my ph down as quickly and as cost effectively as possible. Which is why I hope Netlea is the real McCoy.


have you tried schultz aquatic soil, I did a test on a 10g, bought a 5kg bag and used about a 3/4 of it checked my water about 2 weeks later, and it was ph 6.0 and kh 0 not using r/o just tap.


----------



## CrystalMethShrimp

where can i buy schultz??


----------



## bigfishy

camboy012406 said:


> aquainspiration sells fake!


Does that mean the bag of ADA II you sold to me a while back is also a fake?


----------



## bigfishy

Beijing08 said:


> *The following came directly from the ADA Japan website. Pay attention to #3 This should probably end the nonstop confusion about fake/counterfeit/useless aquasoil
> *
> 
> Procedure of Confirmation
> (Please prepare pH reagent or pH meter for measurement.)
> (1) Place Amazonia II in a plastic or paper disposable cup, about 1/4 of the capacity.
> 
> (2) Pour the tap water up to the half of capacity, and leave it about 12 hours
> (In case of using pH meter for measuring, it is possible to check the pH value immediately by crumbling the granules of Amazonia II with a spoon, and making it mud water.
> 
> (3) By measuring pH, and confirm the pH level of test water with Amazonia II dropped from the pH level of tap water, it is no problem to use in the aquarium. In case the pH level does not drop or you experience the yellowing of water, please consult with retailers or our ADA product distributor for replacement.


OMGooosh! O_O Why didn't you guys post this earlier??? 

I just used the ADA II for my contest tank! >.> and now it's impossible to take it back out...

sniffles + tears***


----------



## camboy012406

bigfishy said:


> Does that mean the bag of ADA II you sold to me a while back is also a fake?


Its not fake I think the only thing they got it from different digging site. I didnt know about it at the first when I sold it to you last december. the problem is it doesnt lower the ph but it is okey for plants. im using it in my tanks and my plants are doing well.


----------



## coldmantis

CrystalMethShrimp said:


> where can i buy schultz??


the usual home improvement stores that has a gardening section, ie home depot, lowes, rona etc... fyi people say it's ugly but I like the light natural colour look, this substrate is light very light so it's not stem plant friendly make sure you get enough to cover 4" or you'll have trouble planting your stem plants, but at least it's under 10 bucks per bag, I original bought 3 bags for a standard 29 gallon I only used like 1 3/4 bags which was more then enough. if you decide to go this root rinse rinse rinse this stuff is dusty. I included a pic of my 10g low tech that I just restarted 2 days ago my 1 month+ crs baby died most likely due to high co2 injection on my 29 gallon, so I'm moving all my breeding crs stock in the 10g to breed. the substrate looks light but it's my camera, it's actually a darker colour in person.



bigfishy said:


> Does that mean the bag of ADA II you sold to me a while back is also a fake?


lol


----------



## camboy012406

If your mad. im probably 10x mad about the soil coz I bought 4 of that bags at aquainspiration.


----------



## CrystalMethShrimp

camboy012406 said:


> If your mad. im probably 10x mad about the soil coz I bought 4 of that bags at aquainspiration.


Well it's not fake just that the ph won't get lower then 6.8 with R/O water. Try to sell it. And as for schultz ferts are high in no3 if your stuck using this stuff rinse the hell out of it.


----------



## Zebrapl3co

camboy012406 said:


> If your mad. im probably 10x mad about the soil coz I bought 4 of that bags at aquainspiration.


4 bags, well, that really sucks. How about I'll give you a nice deal, I'll buy all of them off you for 1/2 price 

*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------



## bigfishy

camboy012406 said:


> If your mad. im probably 10x mad about the soil coz I bought 4 of that bags at aquainspiration.


I am not mad, I am just curious!


----------



## RoryM

Try owning 14 bags of soil that doesn't buffer your r/o water. There was a small grieving period and now I have accepted with the fact we got skunked, it is what it is. Will wait it out and see what this netlea stuff is all about when it finally gets to you Ontario guys.


----------



## arc

Have you guys in Vancouver gotten the netlea stuff yet? Also isn't you water fantastic for CRS?

I remember a friend telling me its really soft.


----------



## TLe041

So some of the people that bought the fake AS from Aquainspirations are just going to wait until they get the new substrates (Netlea) and then give them _more _of your money? I hope you're planning on demanding some sort of compensation at least.


----------



## Beijing08

arc said:


> Have you guys in Vancouver gotten the netlea stuff yet? Also isn't you water fantastic for CRS?
> 
> I remember a friend telling me its really soft.


lol Arc, Rory is in Saskatoon.
and yes, Vancouver water has a tds of 80 ish.
AI is the only distributor of Netlea, we will be the first to receive it.


----------



## Zebrapl3co

Beijing08 said:


> lol Arc, Rory is in Saskatoon.
> and yes, Vancouver water has a tds of 80 ish.
> AI is the only distributor of Netlea, we will be the first to receive it.


What is Netlea? I've never heard of it.

*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------



## Beijing08

Zebrapl3co said:


> What is Netlea? I've never heard of it.


It's a Chinese company that makes different types of soil and fertilizers. It's product line is very similar to ADA's Aquasoil.
Aside from 3 types of planting soil, there is also line of shrimp soil + products.


----------



## arc

Beijing08 said:


> lol Arc, Rory is in Saskatoon.
> and yes, Vancouver water has a tds of 80 ish.
> AI is the only distributor of Netlea, we will be the first to receive it.


My mistake, I remember we had some shrimpnow members but forgot where they are from.

Does Netlea go by another name or can you give me the chinese name? I can't find any info about it aside from a few blogs.


----------



## Beijing08

arc said:


> My mistake, I remember we had some shrimpnow members but forgot where they are from.
> 
> Does Netlea go by another name or can you give me the chinese name? I can't find any info about it aside from a few blogs.


HAHA, u are missing out on the good old Google.

NETLEA = 尼特利
http://www.netlea.com/


----------



## arc

Thanks,

I blame the fact I'm using the google.ca site but its good to have the chinese name now.


----------



## Jung

I've emailed Frank from ADG, they've got the new improved Aquasoil on preorder. I've asked him about shipping to Canada and he says they are working on it, and trying to get other shipping options besides UPS so we don't get hit so hard by customs


----------



## Zebrapl3co

Beijing08 said:


> It's a Chinese company that makes different types of soil and fertilizers. It's product line is very similar to ADA's Aquasoil.
> Aside from 3 types of planting soil, there is also line of shrimp soil + products.


Thanks ... I checked out the site. Looks like they have 3 type of shrimp soil. It'll be interesting to try it out. Not that really needed the soil to breed my CRS, but if it makes my life easier, I won't mind trying it out.

*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------



## Beijing08

Zebrapl3co said:


> Thanks ... I checked out the site. Looks like they have 3 type of shrimp soil. It'll be interesting to try it out. Not that really needed the soil to breed my CRS, but if it makes my life easier, I won't mind trying it out.


unfortunately, this shipment is for pure planting soil I believe. I could be wrong though. But since AI is doing an initial test on this, the following shipments will contain a lot more variety and will be at least triple in quantity  However, that is under the circumstance that this stuff receives a good feedback.


----------



## CrystalMethShrimp

Beijing08 said:


> unfortunately, this shipment is for pure planting soil I believe. I could be wrong though. But since AI is doing an initial test on this, the following shipments will contain a lot more variety and will be at least triple in quantity  However, that is under the circumstance that this stuff receives a good feedback.


Hey Leon
Did Sam or Freeman say the Netlea was going to be the planting soil variety?


----------



## CrystalMethShrimp

Jung said:


> I've emailed Frank from ADG, they've got the new improved Aquasoil on preorder. I've asked him about shipping to Canada and he says they are working on it, and trying to get other shipping options besides UPS so we don't get hit so hard by customs


I would get in on that group order for 2 bags.
I don't know when Netlea is going to come. They said the date was Feb 28th...but still waiting.


----------



## splur

Old thread, but the bag of ada II I bought from AI is legit.

Also there's a guy selling the bags on kijiji for 30$, now I'm not completely sure if I should get it off him lol.


----------

